# synthetic estrous... anybody know much about this



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Is anyone using synthetic doe or buck lures. If so, what kind... how does it work, etc.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've never heard of it but my guess is that the real thing works much better.


----------

